# Pee pads Vs. Outside



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

I need help... I started training dexter to use the pee pee pads because it rains so much sometimes I can't take him out... I want to train him to do both but I'm not sure how to go about it... I'm trying to take him outside during the day and pee pad at night he's still having accidents though... Any advice?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I trained MiMi to go on pee pads in the garage. I give her a treat and praise, and it was easy to train her. I don't like the pads in the house, and sometimes they miss and it can be messy. MiMi won't go outside if it is raining, so the garage works really well for both of us. Ray does go outside. Ru does both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I saw a couple new threads this week on same subject of puppy training. Good luck, can take a bit to be accident free. Have you seen this excellent sticky thread. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you! Deff helpful I started crating him more I though he would freak out but he seems to do ok... If I want to training to do both both I keep teaching him both at the same time or should I train him on the pad forts then outside?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dexter_themaltese said:


> Thank you! Deff helpful I started crating him more I though he would freak out but he seems to do ok... If I want to training to do both both I keep teaching him both at the same time or should I train him on the pad forts then outside?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is he? Sammie came pad trained in a PEN that is. And penny was trained by her breeder to go either in or outside as she was 5 months old. Sammie was younger. I started taking HIM out in yard as soon as he had shots completed and it was safe. As far as pads, they go so much as puppies, he used the pads in his IRIS PEN (I didn't use a crate) then when he was some older (cant rem exact age/month, I would say 4 months maybe sooner) I began to put pads in a spare bathroom (his spot) and introduced him to them along with keeping the pads in the pen. I would pick him up and carry to pads in BR often. Then give a TREAT. (I kept jar in BR counter and he could see it. he would even fake a pee on pad and run back for a treat, this was when he was older though).
Once he used ones in BR I removed the pads from the pen full time. I kept pen up for over a year though. Hope this makes sense. It's hard to describe. Every home situation is different I guess. 
Cynthia---Good luck, there probably are zillions of past threads on same subject that have better info than mine...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I love using the pee pads. I do put plastic underneath them. I have the pad by the back sliding glass doors. At first Cassie would love to grab the pad and run! We ended up putting book ends down to try and discourage her. She got and is still getting a treat when she goes, even though she is fully trained . 😳. She also goes outdoors when we are walking. I don't say anything though because she loves it outdoors and I really love the pads. It's cold, rainy, and snow where I live. The plus is..... You never have to worry when you are out... She just uses her pads. When we visit family I just take the pad with me and she uses it.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I trained MiMi to go on pee pads in the garage. I give her a treat and praise, and it was easy to train her. I don't like the pads in the house, and sometimes they miss and it can be messy. MiMi won't go outside if it is raining, so the garage works really well for both of us. Ray does go outside. Ru does both.


 
I wonder if I can train Izzy and Jojo to do this when it is raining. They are both trained outside and will just hold it when it is raining. We have a garage without a garage door, and then a 2 car awning with just rocks under it, but they won't budget into the rocks if they can hear the rain. I might try putting a disposable pee pad down in the garage when it is raining and get them to pee on it. I know Jojo probably will as he wants to pee on everything new to mark it, but I am not sure about Izzy.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been crating him more to keep an eye on him and control him more... Here he is trying to work mommy... So dramatic! Hehe puts his paw on the door and gives me the look when I walk by smh 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie does not go outside, he will be 5 months in a few days. I live in an apartment complex in the inner city so it is very dangerous to take him outside because I can´t control him. He has been using pee pads since he was 3 months old and it is working really well especially since he needs to go during the night and when I am at work or Uni. 

Training was really easy, when an accident happened I just stopped him in the middle of it and carried him to the pee pad. I started giving him treats, when he could complete the accident somewhere, I would use the squirt bottle  It worked wonders. Good luck


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dexter_themaltese said:


> I have been crating him more to keep an eye on him and control him more... Here he is trying to work mommy... So dramatic! Hehe puts his paw on the door and gives me the look when I walk by smh
> View attachment 174345
> 
> 
> ...


I know your there with him, but some dogs will start mouthing/chewing on the crate. There were couple past situations when dogs got their faces or paws caught in between the bars. One member posted she had to take the crate door apart while the dogs mouth was caught in the hinge. :w00t: I preferred to use a standing pen.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh no :/ I've been crating him little by little since I got him to get him used to it he does ok and just fuses when he has to go ill deff keep a closer eye on him though


----------

